# not using nest box when birthing



## currycomb (Aug 27, 2009)

new zeland doe, young, 2nd litter, had them on the wire, no hair. hubby took what live ones left and put with her sister who also just had young ones. what can be done to help them know to use the nest box? think hubby had put in fresh hay, not sure. :/


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 27, 2009)

If they have a good nest box and they still have them on the wire, which sometimes happens, just place the kits in the nest box and she should care for them there.  

Since you have already fostered them into another litter, you can't put them back with their doe or she may kill them.  

Watch her next time.  If she has a nest box and she still lays on the wire next time, I'd cull this one from your herd.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Aug 27, 2009)

How soon before she kindled did you put up the nest box?  Can she access it easily?  Is it the right size?

You should  put  the nest box up a few days before, so they can get their nesting instinct going.  I have even put the box up a week prior.

If you haven't put it up a few days prior, You might want to try that.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, put the box in a week before she is due.
Some does do not like the boxes and will make a nest outside the box. Other does just do not get a good instinct.
Does she have an distractions? Like a dog/cat running under her cage? If they are upset, they will scatter the kits on the wire without building a nest....
If she does it again for no good reason, she may be just a bad mother.


----------



## runamuck (Jan 29, 2010)

When I have a stubborn doe who doesnt want to use a nest box I fill her cage with nestboxes so she doesnt have a choice.  It has worked for me for yrs!   Learned it from a long time breeder of netherland dwarfs )


----------



## kelsystar (Jan 29, 2010)

I like that idea, runamuck!

If it were me, I'd give her one more chance. If she has them on the wire again, I'd cull her. It's one thing to be a little mixed up about where the nest goes (one of mine still has trouble sometimes), but the fact that she didn't pull fur is particularly troublesome. No sense keeping a bad mama, she'll only make more work for you and your other does.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Feb 17, 2010)

runamuck said:
			
		

> When I have a stubborn doe who doesnt want to use a nest box I fill her cage with nestboxes so she doesnt have a choice.  It has worked for me for yrs!   Learned it from a long time breeder of netherland dwarfs )


I'm really liking that idea also!!  Time to go to the shop!

Chris


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 17, 2010)

:/ Good luck, hope she does better next kindling


----------

